# Sharon Epps Breeder



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Dam-
Pedigree:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=421739
OFA page:
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1354306#animal
She hasn't had an updated eye clearance since 2011. No heart clearance listed. These two things may have been done but they should be sent in. Full sibling with moderate hip dysplasia. No titles on the bitch nor her parents. What is the reasoning for this mating? Your gut is usually telling you something if you're feeling uneasy in how the pups appeared or where they were kept. 

Sire-
Pedigree:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=339564
OFA page:
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1377181#animal
His heart was done by a practitioner, not a cardiologist. There is not a current eye clearance. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't know anything about Sharon Epps, but here is a link to a thread on what clearances look like. It should be fairly easy to see the date on an eye clearance, but I am so used to looking at them that I just know where to look.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html

If you have the parents registered names, you can double-check clearances at offa.org Eyes and hearts however are not always posted, and neither are PennHip results.

You can also look at pedigrees and get names to check at k9data.com

Bottom line, you have to be comfortable with your breeder as this is a relationship that is going to last for many many years.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

On her website she states just doing hips, elbows, and eyes.. Nothing about heart. That is a must do clearance. Just on that alone I would not even look any further. Plus with the fact that it seems like she does nothing with her dogs (she touts doing obedience with one dog..but she as more than one dog!), the pedigree's behind the dogs are not strong ones..clearances lacking for some dogs..again all the more reason to stay away. 

Do a search at the top for breeders (in whatever state you want to look in) and I am sure you will find something come up!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd pass on this breeder, personally.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you all. I had my gut feelings but wanted to double check! She really pressured me to leave a deposit and I told her I didn't feel comfortable and needed to take a day to think about it. I told her that having a puppy was a lifelong commitment and it wasn't something that should be impulsive. I felt like I was lecturing her on that- not the other way around. Seemed like she just wanted the money IMHO.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good for you for walking away. If something doesnt feel right, then it probably was for a good reason.


----------



## Babybing (Apr 4, 2017)

I purchased a 2 year old Golden From Sharon, the sweetest dog that you can ever imagine. My Wife & I fell in love with her the moment we met her. I cannot say anything bad about Sharon or the experience. She was honest with us and we had 6 great years with our Sarah. Sarah was trained, housebroken and such as sweetheart. Unfortunately she developed lymphoma like a lot of Goldens do. She is gone now ( approx 3 weeks) and missed every day.


----------



## zahava (Mar 14, 2018)

I am considering to purchase fro this breeder. Most of people already took their puppies so will chose among 3. Anything I should be concerned about?Please share thoughts.


----------



## juliarj12 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wondering if you purchased a puppy. Can you share your thoughts?


----------



## smcmurray7 (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm far from an expert on any of this, but I recently met with Sharon and I'll say that all the certifications were in order with no missing info (like dates). I'll add that not only did she not pressure us for a deposit, she told us that she would have another litter in late spring (different parents) if we did not want to rush our decision. One more comment/question: the father of the current litter is GCH Pendery's Worth the Wait at Infinite, who seems to me (fwiw) to be well bred. Does that carry some weight when evaluating a breeder like Sharon? I'm assuming Pendery's would be fairly selective in who they will breed with.


----------



## smcmurray7 (Feb 16, 2019)

Just wanted to thank everyone who sent me a private message about their experience with Sharon. It reaffirmed a lot of what we heard about her from some other breeders we talked to. We just got our puppy and couldn't be happier with him. For those wondering about her, I'd say dont pass too quickly as some have suggested, because her dogs really are wonderful.


----------



## juliarj12 (Mar 19, 2018)

I’m so happy that you posted an update! Our little Paisley is just a delight! Someday, when the timing is right, we hope to get her a sister! Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Bailey18 (Feb 26, 2019)

Always listen to your gut and inner voice. Many times they are correct.
A breeder should never pressure you for deposit money.


----------



## smcmurray7 (Feb 16, 2019)

Bailey18 said:


> Always listen to your gut and inner voice. Many times they are correct.
> A breeder should never pressure you for deposit money.


 And to be clear, in my case, she absolutely did not pressure us to leave a deposit.


----------



## Brianaerin2 (Dec 16, 2020)

Has anybody purchased any pups from this breeder recently?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Brianaerin2 said:


> Has anybody purchased any pups from this breeder recently?


No, but she still appears to NOT being using a cardiologist for her heart exams, and that is a major red flag for most of us. Eye exams are "better" (which is a relative term, since they should be done annually).


----------



## Brianaerin1 (Oct 24, 2018)

BlazenGR said:


> No, but she still appears to NOT being using a cardiologist for her heart exams, and that is a major red flag for most of us. Eye exams are "better" (which is a relative term, since they should be done annually).


She wants to meet with you and put a deposit down before you can be put on her waiting list. I found that a little odd


----------



## Montanix4 (Jul 2, 2021)

I purchased both of my goldens from Sharon. My first, Haus lived for 15 1/2 years and was a wonderful dog with NO issues. My second, Ralph will be 12 in January 2022 also no issues and although totally different personalities also wonderful. We felt like she drilled us like we were adopting a child the first time. Not so much the second since we had the first for over 15 years. I am trying now to get back in touch to see about getting a new puppy!


----------

